# Gun Ban Bill to reinstate Brady Bill



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just so some of you are aware of what is taking place, I thought this should have its own thread. I posted this info in the Zumbo thread first!

110th U.S. Congress (2007-2008) 
H.R. 1022: To reauthorize the assault weapons ban, and for other purposes 
HR 1022 IH

110th CONGRESS

1st Session

H. R. 1022 
To reauthorize the assault weapons ban, and for other purposes.

IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES

February 13, 2007

Mrs. MCCARTHY of New York introduced the following bill; which was referred to the Committee on the Judiciary

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A BILL 
To reauthorize the assault weapons ban, and for other purposes.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,

SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.

This Act may be cited as the `Assault Weapons Ban and Law Enforcement Protection Act of 2007'.

SEC. 2. REINSTATEMENT FOR 10 YEARS OF REPEALED CRIMINAL PROVISIONS RELATING TO ASSAULT WEAPONS AND LARGE CAPACITY AMMUNITION FEEDING DEVICES.

(a) Reinstatement of Provisions Wholly Repealed- Paragraphs (30) and (31) of section 921(a), subsections (v) and (w) and Appendix A of section 922, and the last 2 sentences of section 923(i) of title 18, United States Code, as in effect just before the repeal made by section 110105(2) of the Violent Crime Control and Law Enforcement Act of 1994, are hereby enacted into law.

(b) Reinstatement of Provisions Partially Repealed- Section 924 of title 18, United States Code, is amended--

(1) in subsection (a)(1), by striking subparagraph (B) and inserting the following:

`(B) knowingly violates subsection (a)(4), (f), (k), (r), (v), or (w) of section 922;'; and

(2) in subsection (c)(1)(B), by striking clause (i) and inserting the following:

`(i) is a short-barreled rifle, short-barreled shotgun, or semiautomatic assault weapon, the person shall be sentenced to a term of imprisonment of not less than 10 years; or'.

SEC. 3. DEFINITIONS.

(a) In General- Section 921(a)(30) of title 18, United States Code, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended to read as follows:

`(30) The term `semiautomatic assault weapon' means any of the following:

`(A) The following rifles or copies or duplicates thereof:

`(i) AK, AKM, AKS, AK-47, AK-74, ARM, MAK90, Misr, NHM 90, NHM 91, SA 85, SA 93, VEPR;

`(ii) AR-10;

`(iii) AR-15, Bushmaster XM15, Armalite M15, or Olympic Arms PCR;

`(iv) AR70;

`(v) Calico Liberty;

`(vi) Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle or Dragunov SVU;

`(vii) Fabrique National FN/FAL, FN/LAR, or FNC;

`(viii) Hi-Point Carbine;

`(ix) HK-91, HK-93, HK-94, or HK-PSG-1;

`(x) Kel-Tec Sub Rifle;

`(xi) M1 Carbine;

`(xii) Saiga;

`(xiii) SAR-8, SAR-4800;

`(xiv) SKS with detachable magazine;

`(xv) SLG 95;

`(xvi) SLR 95 or 96;

`(xvii) Steyr AUG;

`(xviii) Sturm, Ruger Mini-14;

`(xix) Tavor;

`(xx) Thompson 1927, Thompson M1, or Thompson 1927 Commando; or

`(xxi) Uzi, Galil and Uzi Sporter, Galil Sporter, or Galil Sniper Rifle (Galatz).

`(B) The following pistols or copies or duplicates thereof:

`(i) Calico M-110;

`(ii) MAC-10, MAC-11, or MPA3;

`(iii) Olympic Arms OA;

`(iv) TEC-9, TEC-DC9, TEC-22 Scorpion, or AB-10; or

`(v) Uzi.

`(C) The following shotguns or copies or duplicates thereof:

`(i) Armscor 30 BG;

`(ii) SPAS 12 or LAW 12;

`(iii) Striker 12; or

`(iv) Streetsweeper.

`(D) A semiautomatic rifle that has an ability to accept a detachable magazine, and that has--

`(i) a folding or telescoping stock;

`(ii) a threaded barrel;

`(iii) a pistol grip; 
`(iv) a forward grip; or

`(v) a barrel shroud.

`(E)(i) Except as provided in clause (ii), a semiautomatic rifle that has a fixed magazine with the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds.

`(ii) Clause (i) shall not apply to an attached tubular device designed to accept, and capable of operating only with, .22 caliber rimfire ammunition.

`(F) A semiautomatic pistol that has the ability to accept a detachable magazine, and has--

`(i) a second pistol grip;

`(ii) a threaded barrel;

`(iii) a barrel shroud; or

`(iv) the capacity to accept a detachable magazine at a location outside of the pistol grip.

`(G) A semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine that has the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds.

`(H) A semiautomatic shotgun that has--

`(i) a folding or telescoping stock;

`(ii) a pistol grip;

`(iii) the ability to accept a detachable magazine; or

`(iv) a fixed magazine capacity of more than 5 rounds.

`(I) A shotgun with a revolving cylinder.

`(J) A frame or receiver that is identical to, or based substantially on the frame or receiver of, a firearm described in any of subparagraphs (A) through (I) or (L).

`(K) A conversion kit.

`(L) A semiautomatic rifle or shotgun originally designed for military or law enforcement use, or a firearm based on the design of such a firearm, that is not particularly suitable for sporting purposes, as determined by the Attorney General. In making the determination, there shall be a rebuttable presumption that a firearm procured for use by the United States military or any Federal law enforcement agency is not particularly suitable for sporting purposes, and a firearm shall not be determined to be particularly suitable for sporting purposes solely because the firearm is suitable for use in a sporting event.'. 
(b) Related Definitions- Section 921(a) of such title is amended by adding at the end the following:

`(36) Barrel Shroud- The term `barrel shroud' means a shroud that is attached to, or partially or completely encircles, the barrel of a firearm so that the shroud protects the user of the firearm from heat generated by the barrel, but does not include a slide that encloses the barrel, and does not include an extension of the stock along the bottom of the barrel which does not encircle or substantially encircle the barrel.

`(37) Conversion Kit- The term `conversion kit' means any part or combination of parts designed and intended for use in converting a firearm into a semiautomatic assault weapon, and any combination of parts from which a semiautomatic assault weapon can be assembled if the parts are in the possession or under the control of a person.

`(3 Detachable Magazine- The term `detachable magazine' means an ammunition feeding device that can readily be inserted into a firearm.

`(39) Fixed Magazine- The term `fixed magazine' means an ammunition feeding device contained in, or permanently attached to, a firearm.

`(40) Folding or Telescoping Stock- The term `folding or telescoping stock' means a stock that folds, telescopes, or otherwise operates to reduce the length, size, or any other dimension, or otherwise enhances the concealability, of a firearm.

`(41) Forward Grip- The term `forward grip' means a grip located forward of the trigger that functions as a pistol grip.

`(42) Pistol Grip- The term `pistol grip' means a grip, a thumbhole stock, or any other characteristic that can function as a grip. 
`(43) Threaded Barrel- The term `threaded barrel' means a feature or characteristic that is designed in such a manner to allow for the attachment of a firearm as defined in section 5845(a) of the National Firearms Act (26 U.S.C. 5845(a)).'.

SEC. 4. GRANDFATHER PROVISION.

Section 922(v)(2) of title 18, United States Code, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended--

(1) by inserting `(A)' after `(2)'; and

(2) by adding after and below the end the following:

`(B) Paragraph (1) shall not apply to any firearm the possession or transfer of which would (but for this subparagraph) be unlawful by reason of this subsection, and which is otherwise lawfully possessed on the date of the enactment of this subparagraph.'.

SEC. 5. REPEAL OF CERTAIN EXEMPTIONS.

Section 922(v)(3) of title 18, United States Code, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended by striking `(3)' and all that follows through the 1st sentence and inserting the following:

`(3) Paragraph (1) shall not apply to any firearm that--

`(A) is manually operated by bolt, pump, level, or slide action;

`(B) has been rendered permanently inoperable; or

`(C) is an antique firearm.'.

SEC. 6. REQUIRING BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR THE TRANSFER OF LAWFULLY POSSESSED SEMIAUTOMATIC ASSAULT WEAPONS.

Section 922(v) of title 18, United States Code, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended by adding at the end the following:

`(5) It shall be unlawful for any person to transfer a semiautomatic assault weapon to which paragraph (1) does not apply, except through--

`(A) a licensed dealer, and for purposes of subsection (t) in the case of such a transfer, the weapon shall be considered to be transferred from the business inventory of the licensed dealer and the dealer shall be considered to be the transferor; or

`(B) a State or local law enforcement agency if the transfer is made in accordance with the procedures provided for in subsection (t) of this section and section 923(g).

`(6) The Attorney General shall establish and maintain, in a timely manner, a record of the make, model, and date of manufacture of any semiautomatic assault weapon which the Attorney General is made aware has been used in relation to a crime under Federal or State law, and the nature and circumstances of the crime involved, including the outcome of relevant criminal investigations and proceedings. The Attorney General shall annually submit the record to the Congress and make the record available to the general public.'.

SEC. 7. STRENGTHENING THE BAN ON THE POSSESSION OR TRANSFER OF A LARGE CAPACITY AMMUNITION FEEDING DEVICE.

(a) Ban on Transfer of Semiautomatic Assault Weapon With Large Capacity Ammunition Feeding Device-

(1) IN GENERAL- Section 922 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by inserting after subsection  the following:

`(z) It shall be unlawful for any person to transfer any assault weapon with a large capacity ammunition feeding device.'.

(2) PENALTIES- Section 924(a) of such title is amended by adding at the end the following:

`( Whoever knowingly violates section 922(z) shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 10 years, or both.'.

(b) Certification Requirement-

(1) IN GENERAL- Section 922(w) of such title, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended--

(A) in paragraph (3)--

(i) by adding `or' at the end of subparagraph (B); and

(ii) by striking subparagraph (C) and redesignating subparagraph (D) as subparagraph (C); and

(B) by striking paragraph (4) and inserting the following:

`(4) It shall be unlawful for a licensed manufacturer, licensed importer, or licensed dealer who transfers a large capacity ammunition feeding device that was manufactured on or before the date of the enactment of this subsection, to fail to certify to the Attorney General before the end of the 60-day period that begins with the date of the transfer, in accordance with regulations prescribed by the Attorney General, that the device was manufactured on or before the date of the enactment of this subsection.'.

(2) PENALTIES- Section 924(a) of such title, as amended by subsection (a)(2) of this section, is amended by adding at the end the following:

`(9) Whoever knowingly violates section 922(w)(4) shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both.'.

SEC. 8. UNLAWFUL WEAPONS TRANSFERS TO JUVENILES.

Section 922(x) of title 18, United States Code, is amended--

(1) in paragraph (1)--

(A) in subparagraph (B), by striking the period and inserting a semicolon; and

(B) by adding at the end the following:

`(C) a semiautomatic assault weapon; or

`(D) a large capacity ammunition feeding device.'; and

(2) in paragraph (2)--

(A) in subparagraph (B), by striking the period and inserting a semicolon; and

(B) by adding at the end the following:

`(C) a semiautomatic assault weapon; or

`(D) a large capacity ammunition feeding device.'.

SEC. 9. BAN ON IMPORTATION OF LARGE CAPACITY AMMUNITION FEEDING DEVICE.

(a) In General- Section 922(w) of title 18, United States Code, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended--

(1) in paragraph (1), by striking `(1) Except as provided in paragraph (2)' and inserting `(1)(A) Except as provided in subparagraph (B)';

(2) in paragraph (2), by striking `(2) Paragraph (1)' and inserting `(B) Subparagraph (A)'; and

(3) by inserting before paragraph (3) the following:

`(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to import or bring into the United States a large capacity ammunition feeding device.'.

(b) Conforming Amendment- Section 921(a)(31)(A) of such title, as added by section 2(a) of this Act, is amended by striking `manufactured after the date of enactment of the Violent Crime Control and Law Enforcement Act of 1994'.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

what is clinton back in office? :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

M1 carbine is Listed!!!! WTF?!

Hey I can buy a 50 round clip for the Ruger 10-22, I am surprised it is not listed too. :roll:

Dumb *** urban liberals :******:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

And some members here thought that I am too cynical about the Antis.... GET ON THE PHONES AND WRITE LETTERS/EMAILS TO your elected officials!

:soapbox:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Got this from the Fuge!

*"I am in Ohio 8, so Boehner is my Rep. I talk to his local office fairly regularly, and I called them today specifically about 1022.

Their opinion is that all the Dem reps are getting immense pressure to hold the line. They don't think any of the Dem reps will break party rank this early in the game, and that the bill will pass the committee and also pass the house. He urged me to contact George Voinovich, but said that I would be wasting my time with Sherrod Brown.

There's not a lot that anyone can do unless they live in a district with one of the pro-gun Dem reps. Even if you're out of district, any contact is forwarded to your own rep. It can be done, but there's a lot less impact.

That's about all that can be done in the house, so we have to focus on the Senate."

If this is true, and I have no reason to doubt that it is, then we're in for one heck of a slugfest.*


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to believe the gun lobby is going after this one tooth and nails, especially with the expoding popularity of the AR-15 format and all the manufacturers that are making it.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Am I missing something here or what? Isnt there more important business in this country besides trying to outlaw our right to own fire arms, of our choice. Wouldnt it be more productive to outlaw terrorists and criminals? Everyone that got upset about Zumbo's comment now its time to get upset with your representatives (who they represent I dont know) in congress and let them know they will be looking for jobs in the private sector if this bill passes!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Without question our guard can never be let down and staying in contact with your representative is very important but the picture is not all bad. After the election the results tallied at 224 pro gun representatives, both Democrat and Republicans, 38 considered fence sitters from both sides, and 175 anti gunners. The NRA has endorsed 224 pro gun representatives plus 4 of the fence sitters for a positive 228. So as you can see, even if all the fence sitters fall to the dark side the pro gun representatives still have a 13 person margin as long as they hold the line. This is where you come into the picture...............


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> Their opinion is that all the Dem reps are getting immense pressure to hold the line. They don't think any of the Dem reps will break party rank this early in the game, and that the bill will pass the committee and also pass the house.


Gohon, Please reread the above again. As an old coot I don't have much to loose. :eyeroll: 
It's you young guns that need to be saddeling up and circling the wagons :sniper:

JOIN The NRA today...................


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

zogman said:


> > Their opinion is that all the Dem reps are getting immense pressure to hold the line. They don't think any of the Dem reps will break party rank this early in the game, and that the bill will pass the committee and also pass the house.
> 
> 
> Gohon, Please reread the above again. As an old coot I don't have much to loose. :eyeroll:
> It's you young guns that need to be saddeling up and circling the wagons


Zogman, I understand very well what the above is saying and as I said it is very important that everyone stay in contact with their representatives. My point is we still have some control on this matter as long as everyone is alert and does their part. I'm not going to start building a bomb shelter on the opinion of some staffers from one representative. A bill in committee is a long ways from the floor and with the Presidential campaign starting a year early a bill such as this would in my mind bring up heated questions to those running and cause unwanted press for the Democrats. So lets just see if it gets out of committee first and then start hammering our reps. BTW, at 63 I'm not sure I fall into the young gun crowd...........

Here are the members on the committee. Start calling now to see where they stand and this bill might just die where it is.

*Democrat*

Berman (D) California, 28th

Boucher (D) Virginia, 9th

Nadler (D) New York, 8th

Scott (D) Virginia, 3rd

Watt (D) North Carolina, 12th

Lofgren (D) California, 16th

Jackson Lee (D) Texas, 18th

Waters (D) California, 35th

Meehan (D) Massachusetts, 5th

Delahunt (D) Massachusetts, 10th

Wexler (D) Florida, 19th

Sánchez (D) California, 39th

Cohen (D) Tennessee, 9th

Johnson (D) Georgia, 4th

Gutierrez (D) Illinois, 4th

Sherman (D) California, 27

Weiner (D) New York, 9th

Schiff (D) California, 29th

Davis (D) Alabama , 7th

Wasserman Schultz (D) Florida, 20th

Ellison (D) Minnesota, 5th

*Republican*

Sensenbrenner Jr. (R) Wisconsin, 5th

Coble (R) North Carolina, 6th

Gallegly (R) California, 24th

Goodlatte (R) Virginia, 6th

Chabot (R) Ohio, 1st

Lungren (R) California, 3rd

Cannon (R) Utah, 3rd

Keller (R) Florida, 8th

Issa (R) California, 49th

Pence (R) Indiana, 6th

Forbes (R) Virginia, 4th

King (R) Iowa, 5th

Feeney (R) Florida, 24th

Franks (R) Arizona, 2nd

Gohmert (R) Texas, 1st

Jordan (R) Ohio, 4th


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A couple days ago, it occurred to me that the radical bad actors from the Clinton years are now in the majority, plus Hillary. Now consider the very real possibility that the next president will be a Democrat, and that spells real trouble for gun owners...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's some good reading on that:

http://www.outdoorsbest.com/lott_061504/

:sniper:


----------

